# New Schutzhund Club in the Alachua/Gainesville Florida Area



## Michael Rivers (May 3, 2007)

I am pleased to announce that the Florida Working Dog Association has been accepted as a full member AWMA club. 

We are a very active club, meeting at least once a week to train all three phases in most sessions. We have two certified decoys, a few training helpers, and a great group of devoted Schutzhund enthusiasts. Our club members range in skill and experience from seasoned national competitors to people brand new to the sport. Everyone is welcome – all you and your dog need is dedication, drive, and a desire to learn.

While the club is through the AWMA, all breeds are welcome - a lot of us are German Shepherd folks! Any titles earned are accepted by the other AWDF member clubs. We are in the process of scheduling a trial for the near future. 

Please contact Mike Rivers [email protected] for more information on training dates, times, location, etc.


----------

